# Need some advice on bowfishing location.



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I want to start bowfishing in Florida. Any idea what to fish and where? I would consider several different fish but I would prefer to go for something edible so that i'm not just killing for the thrill of it. Any thoughts?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

im not trying to put you off, but there is a thread titled "bowfishing in florida" about 2 lines down from this one, and duckslayer pretty well summed up what all of us on this sight know about florida. youd probably find alot more information on other sights, as most of us are local midwestern boys. good luck, and let us know how things go for you.


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

Whoops!! Just noticed. Guess its time to get my glasses updated.


----------

